# Duel



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

Commission for Gareth Brierley, who rocks with commission ideas,

this is my first go at eldar dark or otherwise and I'm pretty clueless as to the mythos so be gentle.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Fuck me that is absolutely amazing!

I feel like I should be throwing money at you as if you were a stripper, it's a weird impulse but still...:wink:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

This is your first go.....................................dude you serious underestimated yourself. Like seriously, this is probably the best pic I've seen in months. Keep them coming dude!!!k:


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

Another masterpiece.
To really appreciate slain's work you need to zoom in on the details. 
I especially like the bracers of the eldar guy.
Congrats dude, always brightens my day when I see something new you have done.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

the only problem about Dark Eldar is you dont know what is under the thong, kinda like Slannesh Daemonettes.
But yea dude this is amazing its my dream to become a GW artwork guy, but i need to paint more all i do is sketch.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Reg eldar wins!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome work as usual. I gotta say though. In my opinion atleast, this is the best picture you've posted here. It looks next to perfect! The poses and anatomy look great, love the facial expression on the DE. And as always your details, effects, and color work is fantastic.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Fuck me that is absolutely amazing!
> 
> I feel like I should be throwing money at you as if you were a stripper, it's a weird impulse but still...:wink:


hahaha can I leave my hat on? cheers dude



emporershand89 said:


> This is your first go.....................................dude you serious underestimated yourself. Like seriously, this is probably the best pic I've seen in months. Keep them coming dude!!!k:


thanks man I really appreciate it and I'll keep 'em comin' if you keep lookin' 



Hired Goon said:


> Another masterpiece.
> To really appreciate slain's work you need to zoom in on the details.
> I especially like the bracers of the eldar guy.
> Congrats dude, always brightens my day when I see something new you have done.


cheers dude, I never knew I had those powers of daytime illumination, now! how can I use them for nefarious purposes mwahahahaha, also thats one badass tattoo you got there man 



5tonsledge said:


> the only problem about Dark Eldar is you dont know what is under the thong, kinda like Slannesh Daemonettes.
> But yea dude this is amazing its my dream to become a GW artwork guy, but i need to paint more all i do is sketch.


wow now THAT'S a picture haha 
in terms of learning sketching is waaaay more important than painting so you're definitely on the right track dude, if there's ever anything I can do to help I'd be more than happy to



Tolisk said:


> Reg eldar wins!


reg eldar wins eh? (rolls dice.......realizes he doesn't know what dice rolls mean........sulks!) awwwwww 



Babypowder said:


> Awesome work as usual. I gotta say though. In my opinion atleast, this is the best picture you've posted here. It looks next to perfect! The poses and anatomy look great, love the facial expression on the DE. And as always your details, effects, and color work is fantastic.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


thanks man really glad you like it, the problem with getting better is the work is taking twice as long as I'm starting to get kinda obsessive with them, by mid week I'm like 'it drawsis the picture for us precious' heh more butters than gollumn though, cheers again


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

Thats real nice, how long did it take to paint the whole thing? :O


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am running out of compliments to use on your work, through them being either inadequate or overused. However your work is of a spectacular and highly professional standard.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

GW should be using you for BL covers. That is fukin epic.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

just been looking back at all the works you have posted up. this ones pretty good, but the Wytch seems abit thick to me. its a great pic, but as you can see, especially with thew new art design, the Eldar are basically a tall skinny pale elf. Both dark and non dark kinds. so aside from her looking abit more buff then youd think a female elf would look... its easy enough to say she rolled a 3 on their combat drugs roll. (for those not in the know. thats +1 str for the rest of the game)

you should really try your hand at the new dark eldar when all the fluff is released to us.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

You should do another one where their mud wrestling in bikinis and making out... but this is just a suggestion. :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

:shok: What the hell... That is amazing...


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Damn impressive.


----------



## Physt (Nov 30, 2010)

Great work again... one of you best I think because of the story it tells and the sense of balance in the contest. :clapping:


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I just love looking at your work.


----------

